

Andreessen: Google's Chrome Browser Actually Matters - escapade
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/netscape-co-founder-marc-andreessen-google-s-goog-chrome-browser-actually-mattershttp://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/netscape-co-founder-marc-andreessen-google-s-goog-chrome-browser-actually-matters

======
nostrademons
I'm _trying_ to like Google Chrome - I'm using it right now to post this - but
it has a very annoying bug. When you Ctrl-tab to a tab with a Flash movie
playing, and one of the other tabs is loading a page, it has a tendency to
lock up the browser. Sometimes this is just temporary, and the Flash movie
stutters a bit and then picks up again. Other times, it's permanent, and I
have to kill Chrome. Either way, it's really annoying, because I often get
linked to videos and have them playing in another tab while I continue
browsing.

~~~
alexkay
Did you file a bug report? <http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list>

